# 轻沅氏 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 媲崛亚闾 轻阃沩 .:: Original Boxes ::. 沅氏 轻孺哂鞘 轻谜犴 Original Boxes 抻 SigmaKey-Box 释享饲 :  Sigma Software v1.33.01 released! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to Everyone!

## mohamed73

*Sigma Software v1.33.00 released! Merry Christmas and Happy New Year to Everyone!*  
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  *Sigma Software v1.33.00
and Sigma Firmware v1.35 are out!* 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]  *MTK Platform Update:*  1. Updated Unlock Code Calculator (via IMEI and PID): MTK phones: *♦ OT-3020, OT-3075
♦ OT-A205, OT-A392, OT-I310 + 3000 PIDs added for all supported for unlock code calculation MTK phones* MTK Android smartphones: *♦ OT-5120, OT-6110
♦ OT-8020D, OT-Y910 + 800 PIDs added for all supported for unlock code calculation MTK phones*  2. Following MTK models were added to the list of supported: *♦ Lanix LX14* (MT6236)   *Qualcomm Platform Update:*  1. Updated Unlock Code Calculator (via IMEI and PID): *♦ Added 70 new PIDs for Qualcomm Android smartphones*  2. Fast Direct Unlock database updated with new versions for: *♦ Motorola MB860:* 1 new firmware version *♦ Orange Boston:* 1 new firmware version *♦ ZTE T96:* TEL_AU_P622C7V1.0.1B01-S   *Let's sum up the year 2013:* ♦ In 2013 we released *25% more updates than last year* (50 in 2012 / 64 in 2013).
♦ *Added support for 2 new platforms:* Broadcom & Texas Instruments.
♦ *Added over 800* (65% more than last year) *new models* to the list of supported; it's almost 16 models every week!
♦ Built a reputation of reliable phone servicing tool that gained trust of thousands and thousands of new users.
♦ Sigma YouTube channel was viewed over 600'000 times and that's just a tip of an iceberg.
♦ Developed 15+ *world's first solutions*! 
Be sure, in 2014 you'll get more useful features and easy to use solutions from Sigma,
because our minds are filled with ideas and inspiration! In the year 2014 we wish you
endless opportunities, wonderful times with your families, joy, happiness and prosperity of your business. 
With all the best,
Sigma Team.  
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 
 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ] 轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]轻焰侨 寿逖 後勤智 蒉[ 後视添 侵圬 邃 ]

----------

